# [Solved] IPW2200: Unable to load module

## saturday

Edit: Solved by choosing the correct kernel.....   :Embarassed: 

Hi,

I am trying to get wifi working for my old Thinkpad R51. It has a wireless card that need the ipw2200 driver.

I compiled the driver as a module, as suggested on various websites (e.g. german gentoo wiki), and emerged the ipw2200-firmeware, but the driver cannot be loaded.

# dmesg | grep ipw2200:

```
ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_put

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_put

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol consume_skb

ipw2200: Unknown symbol consume_skb

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol __netif_schedule

ipw2200: Unknown symbol __netif_schedule

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol eth_validate_addr

ipw2200: Unknown symbol eth_validate_addr

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_networks_age

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_change_mtu

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

ipw2200: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_device_detach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_device_detach

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_device_attach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_device_attach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

ipw2200: Unknown symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pull

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_pull

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_push

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_push

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol register_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol print_ssid

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_xmit

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_trim

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_trim

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_off

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_off

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_on

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_on

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_put

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_put

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol consume_skb

ipw2200: Unknown symbol consume_skb

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol __netif_schedule

ipw2200: Unknown symbol __netif_schedule

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol eth_validate_addr

ipw2200: Unknown symbol eth_validate_addr

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_networks_age

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_change_mtu

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

ipw2200: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_device_detach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_device_detach

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_device_attach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_device_attach

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

ipw2200: Unknown symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pull

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_pull

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_push

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_push

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol register_netdev

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol print_ssid

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_xmit

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol skb_trim

ipw2200: Unknown symbol skb_trim

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_off

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_off

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_on

ipw2200: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_on

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

What do I have to do?

----------

